# Sticky  Common Parts Cross Reference



## Live Oak

Here is a list of common cross over parts I got from the CTOA.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Common Part X-refs 

These are some cross-refs for some commonly used Chinese tractor parts. Brand names are given for reference only. 

Chinese Part Cross-Ref Part Usage 

Oil Filter, Element-type 
OD 70mm x ID 35mm x H 82mm Wix 51184 TS,SN,JM,NY,FS,TY,DFH, and others w/ 2-cyl diesel 
OD 83mm x ID 40mm x H 97mm Wix 42316 SH 4-cyl and TS-30 2-cyl 

Fuel Filter, Element-type SH 4-cyl and TS-30 2-cyl 
OEM OD 70mm x ID 35mm x H 82mm Wix 51184 

Oil Filter, Spin-on 
JX0706P Baldwin B173s, Wix 51381 JM,TY, and NY 
JX0710C Baldwin B178, Wix 51342 TS and some early JM 3-cyl 

Fuel Filter, Spin-on 
CX0706 Baldwin BF790, Wix 33195 JM, TY, TS, and NY 




Electrical 
Oil gauge sending unit PS-60 JM, TY, NY 2-cyl w/ electric instruments 
Hour meter oil pressure switch PS-135 JM 2-cyl w/ electric instruments 
Headlamp bulb H3 JM w/ fiberglass hood and w/halogen front lights 
Brake/Tail light bulb 1004 or 1142 Pre-Fiberglass JM204 
Rear turn signal 1156 JM 
Brake light switch SLS-110 JM, TY 

Cooling 
Radiator Cap Stant 10228 Later model (00 &up) JM and TY 2 and 3-cyl tractors 
Radiator Cap Stant 10281 Most older JM, TY, TS, SN, NY, FS 2-cyl tractors 
Thermostat Gates 33048, 33049 Some older SN, TS, and FS 2-cyl tractors with "big" stat 
Thermostat Gates 33508, 33509 Most JM, TY, NY, TS, FS, and SH tractors 
Lower Hose Gates 20355 SN 2-cyl 
Lower Hose Gates 25478 Flex TS 2-cyl 
Lower Hose Gates 25480 Flex JM 3-cyl 
Bypass Hose Gates 20338 JM 3-cyl 
Upper Hose Gates 25473 Flex Most JM 3-cyl 
Fan belt Gates 9415 JM, TY, NY 2-cyl and most JM 3-cyl with crank pulley, water pump pulley, and alternator.


----------



## HarryG

*part # update*

Hi Chief,
There were a few Jinmas with the 3 Cylinder engine that came out with a oddball filter housing and can't use the above oil filters listed(mine is one of the oddball ones) The threaded nipple on the oddball is a different size(I think it is 19mm instead of the usual 20mm). We have found out these use the J0707p filter and an excellent cross reference with anti drainback valve is a NAPA 1516 oil filter(made by Wix). Just thought this would save headaches for others.
Also we have found molded radiator hoses that fit the Y380 3cyl engine perfectly instead of the flex type that can put stress on radiator neck fittings. 
These should also fit the Y385 engine. 
Top radiator hose- Napa(Gates made) # 777
Lower hose Napa(Gates made) #7271 

above research was courtsey of Bill Masterson who spent many hours searching filter sites and experimenting with hose interchanges. :bigusa:


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum HarryG! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! Indeed thank you very much for the parts cross reference update. Every bit of info. helps! Hope you will be a regular poster as we don't have many folks with Chinese tractors. Artrac posts every now and then and offers a lot of advice. He sells Artrac tractors as well.


----------



## ARTRAC

Hi Chief, HarryG,
I'm still getting around, I guess this is one of the onces in a while! Been snooping but not much has been posted here. I am glad to see the cross references for the Jinma parts in as many places as possible.

Y'all have a great day!
Chip


----------



## PSJ

NAPA has filters for my Foton. Worth a try and could save some $$$. PJ


----------



## lemen

I know it is an old topic, but those sites are handy:
http://www.oilfilter-crossreference.com/

http://www.airfilter-crossreference.com/


----------

